# New resort to II--when will inventory appear?



## famy27 (Jun 11, 2010)

I received the Interval magazine yesterday and was flipping through the new resort section.  To my delight, I saw that Chula Vista (CHV) in the Wisconsin Dells is now an Interval resort.  I have a room booked there for later in the summer, but exchanging through II would save me hundreds of dollars.  I promptly searched on II's website, but it tells me the resort code doesn't exist.  I called II, and the rep couldn't find the property at first.  She did locate it, but she said she searched all the way through March and couldn't find any availability, which she thought was strange.

Is there likely to be a delay from when a resort appears as a new property to when inventory will be available?  If so, any thoughts as to how long it may take before it can be searched online?  Or is Chula Vista a resort where inventory would always be so limited that I'll never be able to grab a week?   

Thanks for any input on this!


----------



## gmarine (Jun 11, 2010)

A newly affiliated resort could take quite a while to get deposits, especially peak summer weeks.


----------



## e.bram (Jun 12, 2010)

Don't forget ,II has request first, so people don't deposit until they see what they can get.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jun 12, 2010)

I usually watch these new resorts.  When the inventories show, there are tons through out the year.  Those hot inventories during peak seasons usually disappear in the second year.


----------



## brigechols (Jun 12, 2010)

I usually include new resorts in my search list. Of the new resorts listed in the previous issue of II, the only ones which turned up on my search were La Misión Loreto, Grand Lodges, and KD West Resorts. 

Check the sightings board. If something comes up for Chula Vista, I'll post it.


----------



## Mel (Jun 12, 2010)

Remember also that if they only recently affiliated, owners have most likely deposited elsewhere.  I would have expected owners of the summer weeks to have deposited back in January, or certainly by March or so, in order to request against those deposits.

I am not familiar with Chula Vista, so things may be different for them, but usually when a resort changes affiliation, the owners are still able to use the old exchange company.  This might not be the case for some "membership programs" as opposed to deeded ownerships.  Those clubs can and do restrict who their members can exchange through, as do some of the points systems.  But if Chula Vista is a standard deeded resorts, the affiliation with II might not mean much for a while - until any new owners start depositing, or the developer banks the unsold inventory.

Marriott is one example of what happens when a resort changes affiliation.  Some of the Marriott resorts can still trade through RCI, though you won't see them listed as being Marriotts in the RCI directory (Sabal Palms, Royal Palms, Cypress Harbour in Orlando, a few Hilton Head resorts, and Streamside at Vail).  

Sometimes a change in affiliation only applies to a new section of a resort, so that would impact what gets deposited also.


----------



## LLW (Jun 12, 2010)

famy27 said:


> I received the Interval magazine yesterday and was flipping through the new resort section.  To my delight, I saw that Chula Vista (CHV) in the Wisconsin Dells is now an Interval resort.  I have a room booked there for later in the summer, but exchanging through II would save me hundreds of dollars.  I promptly searched on II's website, but it tells me the resort code doesn't exist.  I called II, and the rep couldn't find the property at first.  She did locate it, but she said she searched all the way through March and couldn't find any availability, which she thought was strange.
> 
> Is there likely to be a delay from when a resort appears as a new property to when inventory will be available?  If so, any thoughts as to how long it may take before it can be searched online?  Or is Chula Vista a resort where inventory would always be so limited that I'll never be able to grab a week?
> 
> Thanks for any input on this!



Instead of waiting for inventory to appear, the best thing you can do would be to put in a Request First, that might trigger II action to go work with the Developer/Management Company to get inventory, and that would put you in first position if they do. The Chula Vista web site
http://www.chulavistaresort.com/

looks like they have a lot of rentals, in addition to various kinds of real estate ownership in addition to timeshares.

Of course, that would also depend on whether _your_ timeshare has the needed trade power to get it.


----------



## famy27 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks.  I didn't actually know they had a timeshare component.  I suspect it may be brand new.  This was just a hotel (and not a very fancy one) for many years.  Recently, they upgraded the old hotel and added a bunch of beautiful new condos, right on the Wisconsin River.  It's the nicest location in the Dells, in my opinion.  It is far-removed from the highways and noise of the other water park resorts.  We stayed there last year and loved it.

I know you can buy the condos, but I have never seen anything about a timeshare.  When we stayed there last year, nobody offered us a tour or a timeshare presentation of any kind.  When we stayed at Glacier Canyon at the Wilderness, we could't get so much as a cup of coffee without someone pouncing on us and trying to get us to do their tour.

I am wondering if Chula Vista has unsold condo inventory that they are going to put into II.  Is that possible?  Could they be allowing the condo owners to deposit weeks to II if the owners are unable to rent the weeks out?  Is this even possible, or does a resort have to have an actual timeshare component to deposit to II?


----------



## famy27 (Jun 13, 2010)

LLW said:


> Instead of waiting for inventory to appear, the best thing you can do would be to put in a Request First, that might trigger II action to go work with the Developer/Management Company to get inventory, and that would put you in first position if they do. The Chula Vista web site
> http://www.chulavistaresort.com/
> 
> looks like they have a lot of rentals, in addition to various kinds of real estate ownership in addition to timeshares.
> ...



I tried to do a Request First, but the II website is still telling me "No resort found for names/codes entered." Do you think that if I call them, they can do the request first, or am I out of luck until the resort code appears on the website?


----------



## brigechols (Jun 13, 2010)

famy27 said:


> I tried to do a Request First, but the II website is still telling me "No resort found for names/codes entered." Do you think that if I call them, they can do the request first, or am I out of luck until the resort code appears on the website?



The II magazine and online directory indicate the resort is under construction or renovation. I don't think you will see any availability or be able to trade until that the reported construction or renovation is completed.


----------



## LLW (Jun 13, 2010)

famy27 said:


> Thanks.  I didn't actually know they had a timeshare component.  I suspect it may be brand new.  This was just a hotel (and not a very fancy one) for many years.  Recently, they upgraded the old hotel and added a bunch of beautiful new condos, right on the Wisconsin River.  It's the nicest location in the Dells, in my opinion.  It is far-removed from the highways and noise of the other water park resorts.  We stayed there last year and loved it.
> 
> I know you can buy the condos, but I have never seen anything about a timeshare.  When we stayed there last year, nobody offered us a tour or a timeshare presentation of any kind.  When we stayed at Glacier Canyon at the Wilderness, we could't get so much as a cup of coffee without someone pouncing on us and trying to get us to do their tour.
> 
> I am wondering if Chula Vista has unsold condo inventory that they are going to put into II.  Is that possible?  Could they be allowing the condo owners to deposit weeks to II if the owners are unable to rent the weeks out?  Is this even possible, or does a resort have to have an actual timeshare component to deposit to II?




They wouldn't be an II member resort if they are not a timeshare. II has hotels/condos in their Getaway inventory, but those are not listed as II members on the Resort Directory.

If it is not a timeshare, you wouldn't be able to exchange into it.

You could call the resort and find out.


----------



## LLW (Jun 13, 2010)

famy27 said:


> I tried to do a Request First, but the II website is still telling me "No resort found for names/codes entered." Do you think that if I call them, they can do the request first, or am I out of luck until the resort code appears on the website?



You can find out by calling II.


----------



## getoutofthisclean (Aug 10, 2010)

[Advertising is not permitted in the TUG discussion forums.  I am sorry about the position you are in, but since resales usually go for less than 10% of retail, it's not realistic to hope to get someone to take over your payments. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## lll1929 (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw this thread from 2010 and I was checking to see if anyone has seen inventory in II for Chula Vista Resort yet?  I was thinking about submitting a request for 2013 (Summer).


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 20, 2011)

In the II resort directory is says "UNDER CONSTRUCTION OR RENOVATION".


----------



## gomike (Aug 16, 2013)

Still getting No resort found for names/codes entered.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 16, 2013)

They definitely have timeshares. They have been doing presentations there for several years.


----------

